# Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?



## pacu (25. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,
freut mich hier Mitglied zu sein! Und gleich mein erster Eintrag:

Nach ca. 16jähriger Angelpause (tja, wie die Zeit vergeht) möchte ich wieder versuchen. Letzte Woche war ich einem Angelladen und konnte kaum glauben, wie sich das Gerät verändert hat.

Nun möchte ich mir eine Pilkrute kaufen, weiß aber nicht was ich für die Ostsee nehmen soll (Marke? Modell?WG?). 
Das jetzt vermehrt gejigged wird habe ich schon mitbekommen.

Also was kauft man? Soll mich Jahre begleiten und das Motto: Geiz ist geil interessiert mich nicht........


Dank euch im voraus!!

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (25. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?*

Moin Moin und herzlich willkommen.

Ne Shimano Diaflash 100 Gramm WG.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Moin und herzlich willkommen.
> 
> Ne Shimano Diaflash 100 Gramm WG.
> 
> ...


 
zum jiggen ideal, würde ich aber noch mj eine scwerere rute erweitern zum pilke, da reichen 100g meist nicht aus

empfehlung: penn charisma senso pilk 2,40 länge (wenn du vom kutter fishct auch länger) und 190g WG


----------



## Icecrusher (26. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?*

Moin!
Ich denke mal das Fabrikat spielt nicht so eine Rolle. Wenn du dir ne Markenrute mit 2,75 -3,00m Länge und mit einem Wg von ca. 30-140g holst, bist du auf jeden Fall gut für ne Kuttertour gewappnet. Meiner Meinung nach ist es wichtig sehr weit raus zu kommen um ordentlich Fläche abarbeiten zu können. Deshalb sollte die Rute nicht zu kurz sein. 
Diese Angaben gelten für die Ostsee und ähnliche Gewässer. Für das Gelbe Riff oder sogar Norwegen sollte alles ne Nummer stärker sein.


----------



## captain-sparrow (29. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?*

hi,

herzlich willkommen.

Mein Tipp wäre eine Baltic Pilk von WFT/Penn

Länge 2,90 WG bis 120 gr.

reicht für das pilken in der ostsee hier in deutschland. größere pilker nutzt man hier nicht. jedenfalls ich nicht.

klar für norwegen oder andere Gebiete mit größerer Tiefe oder größeren Fischen als in den deutschen Buchten muss das Ganze stärker ausgelegt sein.

Die Rute selbst ist top und wird dich nicht im Stich lassen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?*

oin, 

ich bin gerade dabei, mein "Gerödel" für die Ostsee jetzt am Wochenende klar zu machen, und ich habe zwei Ruten eingepackt:

DAM  Steel Power Sea Spin Länge 3 m WG 60 - 120 Gramm
PENN Charisma  High Speed Carbon  Länge 3 m WG 60 - 180 Gramm
So, nun ist doch alles klar oder?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## wallek (29. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?*

Ich denke es kommt auch auf die Tiefe an! Bei 20 Meter brauch ich keine 100Gramm!!
Ich hab auf der Ostsee mit ner Spinnrute und einem 30 Hansen Flash alles gefangen!!! Wie gesagt bei 30Meter und tiefer wirds wohl schon ein wenig schwerer werden mit leichten Gewichten aber mein Motto "So leicht wie möglich so schwer wie nötig"!

@Pacu ,
Hab noch ne Daiwa 2.70 mit 50-140G im Angebot! siehe Flohmarkt!!!!​


----------



## daburner (29. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?*

Hallo, ich habe schon verschiedene Ruten für die Ostsee getestet und meiner bisherigen Ansicht nach würde ich für den Kutter eine Penn Charisma Senso Pilk mit 30-120g WG in 3,30m Länge empfehlen! Dies hat den Vortei, dass wenn man an der Seite vom Kutter stehen muss, man trotz der Aufbauten noch gut schmeißen kann! Die senso pilk ist eine rel. weiche Rute, wenn Du lieber etwas mehr "Rückrat" im Blank hast, würde ich Dir die Fenwick Seahawk pro light Pilk mit 25-120g WG empfehlen!

Vom Kleinboot aus sind Längen zwischen 2,40-2,70m zu empfehlen!

Im WWW liegen die Ruten so bei ca. 100€, bei Moritz Nord bekommst Du die Senso Pilk aber schon für ca. 50-60€ und Fenwick für ca. 70-80€! Soll keine Werbung sein!

Falls Du noch keine Rolle hast, passt in meinen Augen eine Tica Splendor 3500 oder eine Shimano TwinPower in 3-4000er Größe gut dazu! Dann noch ne Berkley Fireline in 15-17mm und Du bist bestens gerüstet!

Viele Grüße aus Achim


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?*

Penn Charisma Senso Pilk mit 180g WG in 3,30m Länge. Nachteil ist, dass sie ein wenig schwer ist, aber diese Rute ist zum jiggen genial. Fische sie jetzt seit 3 Jahren ohne Ärger! Mit dieser Rute kannst Du problemlos Dorsche bis 60 cm über die Bordwand wuppen! Sie hat eine sehr gute Spitzenaktion!!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?*

Moin Moin,
um für wirklich alle gegebenheiten auf der Ostsee gerüstet zu sein, sollte man eigentlich immer mit 2 Ruten den Kutter entern, da sich das Jiggen und klassische Pilken doch schon recht unterscheiden.
Für´s Jiggen benötigt man eine Rute mit einer recht weichen Spitze (ca 20-40cm) und einem bretthartem Rückgrad. Damit lassen sich die doch recht hohen Pilkgewichte die man für diese Methode benötigt einfach besser führen. Ich fische beim Jiggen selbst bei Ententeich und Drift gen Null mit Pilkern von 125Gr+.
Als Ruten fallen mir da aktuell eigentlich nur 2 Modelle ein.
Zum einen die Mitchell Poseidon Pro in 3,30 (~120-140€) oder die Exori "Marcel Martins Spezial" Jigger (Preis dürfte auch so bei ~100€ + liegen).
Meine persönliche Kombo zum Jiggen ist zwar etwas oldscool und sicherlich nichts für "Wo kann ich noch ein paar Gramm Gewicht beim Angelgerät sparen "Leute, dafür kann ich mit der Kombi auch mal ne 60er Doublette ohne grosses Pumpen zügig zur Oberfläche bugsieren. 
Sie besteht aus einer Zebco World Champion IM6 Seajigger und ner Daiwa Emblem 4500XT.

Für´s klassische Pilken mit Pilker/Gummifisch pur oder mit einem Beifänger , kann man eigentlich jede Spinnrute benutzen die mit Ködern in der 35- 80Gr. Klasse zurecht kommen. oder man greift gleich zu einer ausgewiesenen Light Pilke. Im Preissegment von 80-150€ hat da eigentlich jedrer Hersteller was passendes im Angebot. Shimano ist hier ja schon erwähnt worden. Balzer hat da auch nen paar ganz leckere Stecken im Angebot (Natural Power85 oder halt ne Edition in der WG Klasse).
Sportex Black Arrow oder Spin 4 oder 5 sind sicherlich auch ne sehr gute Wahl
Auch die Penn Charisma3,00/3,30m bis 120Gr.WG ist eine sehr oft gesehene Rute auf den Kuttern der Ostsee.
Aber es gibt da bestimmt noch zig mehr Ruten.
Auch fürs Pilken ist meine Ausrüstung eher oldscool.
Dega Premium Formel 1 Seaspin 95 mit ner 5000er Twin Power F.


----------



## pacu (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Rute zum Pilken auf der Ostsee?*

Danke für die Hilfe! Die Penn Charisma Senso Pilk scheint ja Konsensmeinung zu sein. Hab sie hier bei den örtlichen Händlern noch nicht gefunden,a ber es gibt ja noch den Versand....


----------

